# fall arrest systems



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Home Depot has the fall arrest harness in its own storage bag and it only about $90. We buy those all of the time. Seems like the guys leave them on jobs, lose them, take them home for bedroom antics.
I don't ask, I just tell them to buy another one. I don't want to have someone caught without one.

Check out the clearance rack at harnessland.com

https://www.harnessland.com/Safety-Equipment-Sale-s/1515.htm


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Never thought about the Depot for fall arrest gera, wasn't aware they had the stuff.

Places I've worked used Northern Safety for their arresting equipment:

https://www.northernsafety.com/Search?i=1&q1=Safety+Products&q2=Fall+Protection&sp_pr=v2&x1=category-1&x2=category-2


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Home Depot has a roof kit that even includes a bracket for peaked roofs

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Werner-Roofing-Safety-System-K211201/203907961


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Actually H Depot has a nice selection:

http://www.homedepot.com/b/Tools-Workwear-Safety-Gear-Equipment-Safety-Gear-Harnesses/N-5yc1vZbzzi


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

This is the type I got for us, because I also didn't like the retractable cable yo-yo's always pulling at your harness.

We use it with a 50' 5/8" rope I believe, but you can get the rope in different lengths.

All you need is rope, a rope grab, and a regular harness with a lanyard. The only downfall of course, is now you're dragging a rope around, so it will catch on things if you're not paying attention.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks guys, safety is very important for me and if you ask anyone who has ever worked for me it is always priority #1 above customer satisfaction and above profitability. I just don't want to spend a ton more than I have to.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Suncoast Power said:


> Home Depot has the fall arrest harness in its own storage bag and it only about $90. We buy those all of the time. Seems like the guys leave them on jobs, lose them, *take them home for bedroom antics.*
> I don't ask, I just tell them to buy another one. I don't want to have someone caught without one.
> 
> Check out the clearance rack at harnessland.com
> ...


Please don't elaborate. I don't even want to know.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

http://simplifiedsafety.com/blog/which-safety-harness-should-i-buy-buyers-guide/


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

The retractables cost more and may add weight to your back.
Depending on what your doing you may require a double lanyard or retractable.
The rule is 100% tie off, meaning if your changing locations you hook a 2nd then unhook the 1st. That wouldn't apply if you got back onto the catwalk to change locations.

BE careful with the lanyard length. Such as don't buy a 50' or 100' retractable to go 50'-100' horizontal out on the side of the catwalk. Because you would have a 50-100' free fall. Even if you didn't hit the ground first the shock may be devastating.

The OSHA limit for fall distance is 6' plus 3.5' stretch. Notice most lanyards are not more than 6'. The advantage you wrote of may not correctly work in your situation. Such as 20' horizontal out along a free fall such as the side of a catwalk.

May also need beam straps, depending on tie off point. OSHA requires 5000lb rating connection point per worker. Careful what you tie to. Sometimes it requires an engineer to sign off on the tie off points. Common since of what should hold you does not always work with OSHA. They wont be there watching you. Complaint or incident and they will be all over your business looking for anything. You may hear the term OSHA fined them out of business. 

Remember have a rescue plan. Calling 911 is not an approved OSHA rescue plan. May require buying more equipment. Such as a rescue ladder and rescuer available in a spot that can monitor and quickly assist. Not someone on the ground if your planing a rescue from the catwalk. Not someone that will only check on you at lunch and break time. 

Not required but there are harnesses or accessories, that can be used to allow weight to be put on the feet. For a fallen person that can reduce the pinching loss of blood circulation on legs. Less painful and reduces the chance of death. The harness will save you but then can slowly kill. Air force study of adverse health effects in 12-15 minuets. OSHA builtin 2004 " suspension in a fall arrest device can result in unconsciousness, followed by death, in less than 30 minutes". An unconscious person would be much harder to rescue.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Cow said:


> This is the type I got for us, because I also didn't like the retractable cable yo-yo's always pulling at your harness.
> 
> We use it with a 50' 5/8" rope I believe, but you can get the rope in different lengths.
> 
> All you need is rope, a rope grab, and a regular harness with a lanyard. The only downfall of course, is now you're dragging a rope around, so it will catch on things if you're not paying attention.


Rope grab systems are for vertical only!!

Such as a tall ladder fixed to a structure. The rope is tied at the top and as you climb you move the hook.

https://www.millerfallprotection.com/en/products/connecting devices/miller-rope-grabs-and-lifelines

http://www.fallprotectionpros.com/blog/how-rope-grabs-work/


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

active1 said:


> Rope grab systems are for vertical only!!
> 
> Such as a tall ladder fixed to a structure. The rope is tied at the top and as you climb you move the hook.
> 
> ...


Taken from your second link:

_The *rope grab* is the device that allows the worker to move up and down a *vertical lifeline*. It's like a bus pass. Without it, you're an idiot with a rope tied around your waist. (Not a good idea!)


*One of the first things to consider while using a rope grab is to find where your rope meets the roof edge and tie a knot.* This is just an added safety precaution you can make in case the unforeseeable happens.

_I'll keep digging but I've yet to see anything definitive yet that says it can't be used on a roof, but only alongside ladders or other strictly vertical instances.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

There are vertical life lines like a window washer or fixed ladder.

Horizontal lifelines such a a steel cable with both ends fixed and your lanyard hooks on to permits the worker to walk along the cable.

Connecting a lanyard to a rope shuttle, with the rope fixed only on 1 side on a roof does not seem like a recognized fall protection method. The key would be the products are listed as vertical. With instructions only describing vertical uses.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Look at this kit at Home Depot, a single point anchor for the roof peak, a harness and tear-apart type arrester, a rope and a rope grab. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Werner-R...H=REC-_-rv_search_plp_rr-_-NA-_-203907961-_-N


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

This is what I wear for a harness.
https://www.northernsafety.com/Product/28115/NS-Fall-Protection-Foreman-Back-Side-DRings-EasyFit-Tongue-Buckle-Leg-Straps-Back-Pad-Fall-Protection-Harness

I like it because the shoulder pads make it more comfortable on a long day.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

One thing you need as well, at least up here.. Training...If you put on a harness, you need to be properly trained.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> Please don't elaborate. I don't even want to know.


Some girls really know how to have fun!

Sticks and stones may break some bones but whips and chains excite them!


----------



## SparkyJeff (Nov 19, 2017)

What I generally use as a harness is the 3M Protecta 1191209 (I can't post links yet). $75 off Amazon, and has 3 D rings.


----------

